# BBW FFA looking for Philadelphia Locals...



## onlyagirlimafraid (Jan 27, 2013)

Slowly beginning to come out of the "fat closet." However, its lonely to not have anybody to talk to about this stuff. Always found big guys so sexy, especially when they have a big belly and let me feed them. Yeah, now try putting that in a personal ad without sounding like a weirdo. Anybody else feel this way?


----------

